

Evolve or die: Start-ups and "Dealing with Darwin" - pascal-louis
http://eng.wealthfront.com/2010/11/evolve-or-die-start-ups-and-dealing.html
Dealing with Darwin by Geoffrey Moore, or how to deal with innovation’s life cyle, needs to become second nature if you want to be successful at growing your start-up into a large company.
======
purp
It's like you're reading my mind. Or stalking me. Or maybe both.

------
eishay
nice!

